# Voting in the Portuguese Elections



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

I know it's a bit late in the day as the elections are next week, but for future reference, does anyone know how you go about registering to vote in the Portuguese elections if you have permanent residency as an expat? I know that we are eligible as European citizens but, apart from a certificate of residency, do you need a voter number or something? 

Does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your only entitled to vote in local elections not National. You can also vote in EU elections, providing you don't postal vote in UK.

You can also stand as a candidate in local elections, to do any you must Register with your local Junta da Freguesia


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Brilliant. Thank you


----------

